# Tennis elbow repair



## sphillips79 (Jan 25, 2012)

Look at 24358-24359

the report wasn't that specific but it sounds like these codes may fit


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 25, 2012)

I see 24359 since repair of tendon


----------

